# Cold Fast Idle Problem



## tulsasentra (Apr 9, 2004)

MY 1990 SENTRA IDLES TOO FAST WHEN ITS COLD IS THERE SOME KIND OF ADJUSTMENT FOR SETTING THE COLD IDLE OR A SENSOR MAYBE? :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tulsasentra said:


> MY 1990 SENTRA IDLES TOO FAST WHEN ITS COLD IS THERE SOME KIND OF ADJUSTMENT FOR SETTING THE COLD IDLE OR A SENSOR MAYBE? :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:



it generally idles higher than normal when cold so the engine can warm up. 

why the fluffys?


----------

